# probleme mit einbinden von css dateien



## Guest (31. Mrz 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe da ein Problem bei dem ich nicht weiter komme. Ich teste gerade mit JSP herum und habe mir dafür einen Suse-Server mit tomcat 5.5 aufgesetzt. 
Jetzt habe ich da einen JSP-Seite und will dort eine CSS-Datei einbinden, aber das klappt nur bedingt. 

Das funzt nicht mit der Endung *.css

Das ist die index.jsp

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>...</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/css/style.css">

</head>
<body class="content">
 ....
</body>       
</html>
```


Das funzt mit der Endung *.jsp 

Das ist die index.jsp

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>...</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/css/style.jsp">

</head>
<body class="content">
 ....
</body>       
</html>
```

Verzeichnisstruktur:

```
/ROOT
   |_index.jsp
   |_css
        |_style.css
        |_style.jsp
```
Hat einer ne idee woran das liegen könnte? In der Web.xml im Tomcat/conf Verzeichnis ist css drin...


----------



## byte (31. Mrz 2006)

Also erstens schließt dein Link-Tag nie. Du hast vergessen, den End-Tag zu setzen. Und zweitens (aber kA ob das einen Unterschied macht) würde ich den Pfad zur CSS-Datei relativ zum Dokument setzen (führenden Slash entfernen):


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/style.css" />
```


----------



## Gast (31. Mrz 2006)

Hat sich erledigt, wenn ich den ordner oberhalb des ROOT-ordners lege klappt der zugriff.


```
Ordner/
  |_css/
    |_style.css
  |_img/
  |_ROOT/
    |_index.jsp
```

Zugriff auf die Daten über /css/style.css.


----------

